# 625 You guys are scaring me



## totalconfusion (Oct 16, 2005)

I'm an existing E* sub who ordered a 625 from an online dealer a couple of days ago. From reading all the posts on this board and others, it appears that I made a giant mistake. It is supposed to arrive next week and I have a couple of questions. Should I return it and just eat the dealers 20 percent re-stocking fee (which I just found out about) or keep it and hope I don't have all the problems you guys are griping about? What kind of contract does Dish hold existing subs too for buying this box? I paid 329 for what sounds like a useless paperweight. It will cost me 20 percent plus return shipping to get rid of this thing? Should I just cut my losses? I don't want to get stuck with a buggy piece of junk or a 1 or 2 yr contract to go along with it.


----------



## pcasher (Feb 28, 2005)

We've had the 522 since 11/04. There were a few problems corrected by software updates but most of my trouble was just getting used to it. I'm really satisfied with Dish now and I think most people are ie JDPower & Consumer Reports. I know those don't directly apply to the 522 but to Dish in general. But the 522/625 is truly unique with the dual tuners and dual outputs. If you really want these features and want to save money and aren't hyper critical, I think it's a good choice. We lease the 522 and don't have a contract.


----------



## greatwhitenorth (Jul 18, 2005)

I've had the 522 since 3/04, no issues at all. I'm also an installer for E*, and I can tell you we've had very few problems with the 625 being defective. It seems to be a very solid unit, on a technical level. Even though you bought it, you do have a warranty in effect, so you are protected. As far as the negative posts here, remember that the satisfied users aren't likely to post their experiences, so this forum is skewed toward the negative. You will enjoy this machine. Good luck.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

I have a 522 as well, and besides a small blip in playback every now and then I have absolutely no other issues with it. This is not a lemon by my opinion in any was shape or form. I have had issues in the past with other models, but not with this one. I highly enjoy it's features and is a very nice unit. YMMV


----------



## cboylan3 (Jan 26, 2004)

I've had a 522 since february. Only problem I've experienced was a glitch with favorites. Took them a while to get it fixed with software, but other than than I didn't/dont have any issues with the 522.


----------



## langlin (Apr 8, 2005)

We've had a 921 and a 510 since January 2005 and watch all programming delayed on the DVR sometimes for all the family as much as 4 hours a day and we have NEVER lost a program or had a problem with either box recording or playing back in what is now 9 months of continual use.

Also welcome to the forum.


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

I've had a 522 since Jan '04 it's always worked w/ no probs. I have it hooked up to just one TV and love the ability to record one show while watching another. Occasionally i'll use the PiP function that's available in single mode. Like I said the thing has been rock-solid from day one and every day thereafter for over a year and half now. I also work for a company who installs Dish and my job has me on the phone all day with customers, so if we were getting a lot of complaints about the 625 i'd hear them. I haven't been hearing them, so i'd say chances are really good you'll love your 625.


----------



## totalconfusion (Oct 16, 2005)

Thanks for all your help. I have one more stupid question. As an existing sub, am I going to be subject to a 1 yr. or more commitment by buying this box?


----------



## jbrettz (Oct 13, 2004)

I just replaced my 721 with the 625, owned for 3 weeks now. No problem, love the ability to operate 2 different TV's at the same time. Purchased mine off of ebay fo $265, no problems having dish authorize/activate it. I had heard and read about a lot of problems eith the 522, but a local installer told me he had not had any problems with the 625's he's been installing the last 6 months.

Good luck
Brett


----------



## jessshaun (Sep 14, 2005)

I have had a 625 since the beginning of June, and honestly, it doesn't give me that many problems. Just the occasional dropout. The timer bugs I've been experiencing seemed to have disappeared on their own. I don't think you've made any type of mistake. It's a good unit. IMHO.


----------

